# Cazniks 2nd Annual Texas Hold ' Em Poker Night



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Cazniks Texas Hold 'Em Poker Night*

*Well here ya all go poker players. I will be holding a Texas Hold 'Em poker night in Febuary if you like to show up and get to meet some members from the site. Last year was a good time but ended up being getting done way to late for the little poker players last year. This year I will start it early so we can all enjoy the fun and sit down a talk about some of last years fishing stories. Well here is the rules and time to play this game.*

*Poker Rules*

*1- Cost is $20.00

2-Poker night will be 1pm on Febuary 23rd at Caznik house.

3- 16 players only- so sign up fast.

4- Small and big blinds will raise every 20 minutes.

5- You will get $1000.00 worth of poker chips

10 white chips, 10 red chips, 6 green chips, 2 blue chips, and 1 black chip.

11- The raises will start as- Small blind 10 and big blind 20. They will raise every 20 minutes. After 20 minutes they will go up 20-30, 30-40, 40-50 and so on.

12- Please bring a dish to pass for the half time show so we can take a break and eat. Also please bring your own beverage to and please controll yourself if your drink any Lake Michigan water.

13- No smoking in the Mrs. Cazniks house. I will get in trouble...*

*Hope to see you all here,

Rich*

*Players

1- Caznik*​


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*1- Caznik
2- Sea- Mac*​


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*1- Caznik
2- Sea- Mac
3- Huntingfool43
4- Dirty Dog*​


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*1- Caznik
2- Sea-Mac
3- Huntingfool43
4- Dirty Dog
5- Bluedevil*​


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Two tourneys posted about in one week!!!! You may want to be careful advertising illegal gambling online. Even though it is common and not a big deal IMHO. You know how some people get thrown under the bus for minor stuff while the big troubles go untouched. Just my opinion, enjoy the tourney and good luck 

Ganzer


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Two tourneys posted about in one week!!!! You may want to be careful advertising illegal gambling online. Even though it is common and not a big deal IMHO. You know how some people get thrown under the bus for minor stuff while the big troubles go untouched. Just my opinion, enjoy the tourney and good luck
> 
> Ganzer


In Michigan, home poker games are legal, provided the house (Caz in this case), takes no rake/makes no money. Since this is a 'fun' poker tourney which pays out the monies paid in, it is 100% legal. 

Are there still any open seats for this tournament?


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

msunolimit said:


> In Michigan, home poker games are legal, provided the house (Caz in this case), takes no rake/makes no money. Since this is a 'fun' poker tourney which pays out the monies paid in, it is 100% legal.
> 
> Are there still any open seats for this tournament?


Thank you....


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Player's Signed up:*

*1- Caznik
2- Sea-Mac
3- Huntingfool43
4- Dirty Dog
5- Bluedevil*[/CENTER]


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

*Pot Luck(Please list what you like to bring)*

*Caznik's chilli*​


----------

